# Renting stables and land - what agreement do i need?



## nikCscott (1 September 2011)

I have approached the local 'big house' (now divided into 4 family homes) about renting their stables and 6 acre field as it's 100 yards from my house so will be a dream to have the horse so close. The people that live in the house are all non horsey (although 2 are vets) and I'd like an agreement in place for everyones protection, but it's not livery, and not strictly grazing so what contract would be best?

Thank you


----------



## nikCscott (1 September 2011)

BUMP

Anyone?


----------



## LazyS (1 September 2011)

I rent from a landowner (who knows little about horses). He took advice from someone in the agricultural business and had a legal agreement drawn up when I first moved in and it was renewed every year. It just really stated what was to be paid, who was responsible for maintenance, weed control, taking dung off the land, husbandry of animals, no donkeys (!) and other bits and bobs. Well worth it I think - then you ALL know where you stand. I have lost friendships over NOT knowing where you stand! Good luck, how wonderful to be able to walk to your horses. I suspect many on here do (don't take it for granted). After many years of horse ownership I am the nearest ever to my boys - 6 miles! (But I do love the yard I am in so its a small price to pay really).


----------



## Suechoccy (1 September 2011)

Phone BHS. they may have a suitable standard agreement.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 September 2011)

A tenancy agreement?

The 'renters' next door to my yard have a combination of a 'livery' and in the main - a tenancy agreement, as they lease/rent the entire small plot.
Basically theirs has:
The terms of rental (theirs is 2 yrs at a time), financial payments (due date & also what deposit).
Repairing section (fences & buildings were filmed & then agreed with sigs before they moved in) 
Insurance liability (if any, tho they have to have 3rd party liability for the horses)
Section on horsecare: how many on the land, control of weeds, paddock care.
No sub-letting (you or the owners!)
Break clause for non-compliance of contract (eg, not paying rent etc)

No idea where they got all the contract done - think one of the owners hubbies is a solicitor & drew it up.

Am sure you could do outline document - take it to the people who own the land & get their input - then off to get it legally checked?


----------



## Kaylum (1 September 2011)

I guess stuff like how months notice required by either side?  Who pays for water, electric, who maintains the stables and fields.  If it needs fencing I expect you would be responsible for the fencing.  How many horses are allowed on there.   If they are your own or are others allowed.  When the rent is due.  If they require a deposit.  Wheres the muck heap going to go and how are you going to keep the muck down.


----------



## pottamus (1 September 2011)

I rent a field off a farmer and have a mobile stable on there. I would be inclined to create your own contract that clearly states the terms of the rental, period of rent, costs, who is responsible for what in terms of maintenance, hedges, damage, repairs, the notice period required by either party to terminate. Sign, date and print by both parties and ensure you both have a copy. 
My contract is only for 50 weeks of the year and you may want to do yours like this too...if the contract is for a full year (52 weeks) the owner will not be able to collect land payments and also, the tennant has rights over the land after so many years...so most people avoid contracts for a full year.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (1 September 2011)

The landowners need to approach either a solicitor or an agricultural land agent to draw up a assured shorthold tennacy agreement.

This will details responsibilities for both parties and include rent amount, notice period etc.

If your local sureyors office has an agricultural dept they will be able to sort it out for you.


----------

